# Super Model



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Yep, it's Edy! ^_^ I've had her for a little over 2 years, and her first owner apparently had her for 3 years before having to rehome her. We became good friends, but she was never happy about being petted for the whole time I've had her, up until last week after I finished her new cage.









...Well, not entirely finished. The pic was taken before I figured out how to put the seed catcher on. 

Anyway, after that, I was surprised to find I could now touch the back of her head without getting pecked at, and now she knows how good the scritches feel. ^-^



























I was lucky to get these, though, as it's hard to focus on getting the scritch exactly right while holding the camera. XD

Just too cute... ^-^


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's so gorgeous! That's awesome that she lets you give her head scratches now.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow. What a cutie. She is a beautiful white face. i love how that have no orange on there face.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

How cute! 

Kirby


----------



## Amy (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeoous tiel! Awww she's so cute! I love the faces they full when they are being stcratched!


----------



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

Edy is gorgeous! Great pictures


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

what a gorgeous tiel loving those head scritches, great pic's.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh how adorable!! She is gorgeous! I just love scritching heads! I would have been so upset if Lea didn't like scritches!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She's a beauty! Loving those head scritches already I see!!


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> She's a beauty! Loving those head scritches already I see!!


Already? That's actually the first time she's accepted them in the 2 years I've had her.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> Already? That's actually the first time she's accepted them in the 2 years I've had her.


You know something. I AM REALLY SORRY. I am REALLY tired (working too much) and I could have sworn I read two weeks. Don't laugh...I see now it said years. So I take the already back..lol


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> You know something. I AM REALLY SORRY. I am REALLY tired (working too much) and I could have sworn I read two weeks. Don't laugh...I see now it said years. So I take the already back..lol


Ah, that's okay. It's not a big deal. ^^


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute, once you start though they won't let you stop


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

YOUR LUCKY! mine don't let me. Well Shylo sometimes does but Tara, no way in ****!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

aww scritches is going to be a 24/7 thing now!


----------

